# Acela First Class Car



## George Fine (Oct 29, 2018)

What end of the train is the first class car located


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 29, 2018)

Unfortunately, it really varies. I take you’re asking because of the new assigned seating?.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 29, 2018)

Here is a quite lengthy discussion about Acela assigned seating:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/66270-seat-assignments-acela-pilot-feb-2018/


----------

